# Tinh chất vừa chống nắng vừa phủ được lớp trang điểm



## thuypham (17/9/18)

Biết rằng tia tử ngoại từ ánh nắng mặt trời và bức xạ từ các thiết bị điện tử có thể tàn phá làn da, phái nữ luôn coi kem chống nắng là chìa khóa để có làn da khỏe đẹp.




​Không chỉ bôi kem chống nắng vào đầu ngày, các nàng còn cẩn thận bôi lại để yên tâm da được bảo vệ tối đa: trước khi đi ăn trưa, lúc ra ngoài gặp khách hàng hay đơn giản bởi nàng cảm thấy lớp chống nắng đã bị trôi. Quan tâm bảo vệ da là vậy, nàng vẫn phải đối mặt với bài toán khó: làm sao để bôi lại kem chống nắng khi đã trang điểm kĩ càng? Dĩ nhiên không thể tẩy trang, bôi kem chống nắng và trang điểm lại từ đầu. Vừa tốn thời gian, công sức lại bất tiện quá đỗi.




​Bioré – Nhãn hiệu chống nắng số 1 Nhật Bản* đem đến sản phẩm giúp nàng giải quyết mọi trăn trở: Tinh chất chống nắng cấp ẩm Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Essence _(dành cho mặt) _với chỉ số chống nắng mạnh mẽ (SPF50+/PA++++) và tính kháng nước cao, tạo hàng rào chắc chắn bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của tia tử ngoại.

Nhu cầu bôi lại nhiều lần trong ngày của nàng cũng được thỏa mãn do tinh chất Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Essence _(dành cho mặt) _ở dạng trong suốt, thẩm thấu nhanh và đặc biệt, có thể chồng lên lớp trang điểm mà không gây trôi hay xuống màu lớp trang điểm! Tinh chất có kết cấu mỏng nhẹ “thoa mà như không thoa” nên nàng có thể sử dụng tinh chất này như một lớp lót trang điểm.




_Vừa là lớp lót, vừa có thể bôi lại sau khi make up – đây chính là ưu điểm nổi bật khiến tinh chất này “đốn tim” tín đồ làm đẹp ngay từ khi được tung ra!_​
Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, tinh chất Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Essence _(dành cho mặt) _còn được săn đón nhờ công nghệ màng nước Aqua cùng Hyaluronic Acid và tinh chất Sữa Ong Chúa, nuôi dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong.




​Tinh chất chống nắng dưỡng ẩm này có texture mỏng nhẹ nên nàng chẳng phải lo bí da, khi sử dụng lại thấm khá nhanh và không gây bóng dầu, không để lại bệt trắng. Vậy là tổng thể make up của nàng vẫn tươi tắn và tự nhiên! Bật mí là giá thành của em tinh chất này vô cùng dễ chịu – chỉ 152.000 VNĐ cho tuýp 50g. Quá nhiều ưu điểm cho một sản phẩm hợp túi tiền đúng không nàng?

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

